# Bastille Day & Stage 13 - Jaz



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

From 1979, the period of Jaz/Framelec, a really chunky gold plated Jaz LED


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi John,

I wanted to wear my supernavygraf Yema for watching the stage today, but the battery was flat and it seems I've every possible size except the right one for that watch.

So I wore a Sinn instead (pics on Sat thread).

Talking of pics here's a few I snapped just south of Saussan as it passed near our village. First the Caravanne.














































next a few of the riders.......


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Forgive me I am not up on it enough to name them.

1st through










then the rest



















great fun and atmosphere but always a tad disappointing as you wait for an hour and it's all over in less than a minute 

Andy


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

foztex said:


> Forgive me I am not up on it enough to name them.
> 
> 1st through
> 
> ...


Andy, I envy you the chance just to get a look at them all charging past. The Tour is not coming anywhere near here (again) this year, so it's the TV for me, The coverage is excellent on ITV4, except we never get to see the Caravanne :icon21:

I've only a very few quartz and electrics, but, like you, whenever I need a battery it's always one I don't have! Out of the over 50 French I've got only about 4 need batteries so I've plenty of fall backs to rely on.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

john87300 said:


> From 1979, the period of Jaz/Framelec, a really chunky gold plated Jaz LED


 hi that nice not seen to many of them about .all the best woody77.


----------

